# Hen needed in Michigan!



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

I have posted this before but well my needs have changed. I rescued a young cock homer awhile back and it has gotten me back into the flock lol (bad joke). Anyways I need a companion for this bird. It will have to be a prisoner as the loft situation. Looking now for a hen for this bird. It will not be allowed to reproduce because while neighbors are understanding they will not allow more than two birds or I will have ordinance problem, and I can not state I was ignmorant of the local ordinances due to fact I am an attorney. I am looking for a hen that can be a companion for the bird. I will travel up to hour for her if needed. Any help


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi, I have a hen here that would like to go to a new home. She would have to be shipped though. Just opening up options for you. Check out my post in the adoptions section: RED HEN

Good Luck with your search!!

Luis


----------

